# Image guided sinus surgery



## eblanken

Does anyone have any physicians using image guidance for sinus surgery? My physicians have started using this and I am having trouble deciding on an appropriate code. I am looking at 77011 but I'd like to hear what others are using.

Thanks!


----------



## coderguy1939

Check out 61795.


----------



## msbrowning

*Help please....*

Does anyone know the correct CPT code for:

Bilateral nasal endoscopic maxillary sinusectomy with ablation of the turbinates

Any help is greatly appreciated........


----------



## BCrandall

msbrowning said:


> Does anyone know the correct CPT code for:
> 
> Bilateral nasal endoscopic maxillary sinusectomy with ablation of the turbinates
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated........



Can you post the note? From what you have I'd have to go with 31240.


----------



## Dancing Coder

*Medtronic*

I just recieved some information from Medtronic (maker of the Computer-Aided surgical Navigation system we use) 61795 is an add on code + and should be used with 31256-31297.
The code 77011 should be used when a surgeon uses images to understand anatomic positioning and localization during a procedure but is not using the images for surgical navigation, this cleared it up for me, hope it helps you...


----------



## eblanken

Thanks for the info! That definitely helps me out.


----------

